# Subwoofer Pulsating



## Koolaid6015 (Jun 3, 2019)

My home theatre is quite old, 2001, but was very expensive when I got it. The brand is PSB, it’s Canadian, and just recently my subwoofer started pulsating on either 0 degree or 180 degrees. I am not much of a tech person but the subwoofer was $3,500 brand new and I don’t want to see it go. I have called around and no one works on this brand. Can anyone help? All I can adjust is volume and frequency.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most allow you to adjust both the volume and the frequency.

Although neither adjust should be causing the problem that you are having...which is likely a hardware fault.


----------

